# Lack of Sunlight makes Betta Colour become Pale?



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello, 
I currently have a Halfmoon Male Betta, the colour is Blue with Turquoise gradient, It live in 5 gallon tank with cannister filter, PH 7.5-8. I put some silkplants there.. his tankmates is 3 Baby Albino Corydoras and 3 Otocinclus..

at first the colour somehow really Blue, (well sometimes I see some clear colour)
but now his Anal Fin become all paler.. and his other fins started to look like that too..

I keep on eye of his behaviour
his appetite still good, love to eat ( I gave him once or twice a day).
I isolate him in a small aquarium for sick fish, I see he swims normaly.
Sometimes I see him dart the gravel/bottom of aquarium when He turn direction of swimming, ex: change from left to right. (is tat normal?)
everything is normal except the colour...

Sometimes the stress lines is appear when I fix something in the tank, but he doesn't afraid or run, he went closer to check my hands....

I heard that Goldfish will become white when it doesn't get sunlight for a longtime, is Betta too? is the Sunlight really affect betta colour?

well If not, any Idea why my betta colour become pale, and how to cure? 
I love my Betta so much, he love to be pet tho...

thank you so much!


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

azurefox said:


> Hello,
> I currently have a Halfmoon Male Betta, the colour is Blue with Turquoise gradient, It live in 5 gallon tank with cannister filter, PH 7.5-8. I put some silkplants there.. his tankmates is 3 Baby Albino Corydoras and 3 Otocinclus..
> 
> at first the colour somehow really Blue, (well sometimes I see some clear colour)
> ...


sunlight isn't good for betta, but light does affect a fish's color. How lit is your aq?


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

asukabetta said:


> sunlight isn't good for betta, but light does affect a fish's color. How lit is your aq?


lit? litre?
18 litre tank 
5 gallon less...

I isolate him today in 1 gallon aquarium, just to check his behaviour of swimming, eating, etc..and they all normal..except its colour>.<

so I must put the right Aquarium Tank for Betta?
Now I use 2 watt LED lamp for my 5 gallon aquarium..
I heard that some people use morning Sunlight for 30 minutes everyday..I dunno is that right/not..
my Dad said it need sunlight (since Goldfishes need some sunlight)
but I don't know about betta, while I think every creatures in the world also need a little sunlight for health.... *confuse*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I see this with my fish when the artifical or sunlight returns color comes but 3 otos and cories is overstocking.


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I see this with my fish when the artifical or sunlight returns color comes but 3 otos and cories is overstocking.


I see, maybe I should remove some of the fishes 
but they're school fishes tho..
well they have been together for almost a month now..at first My Betta was alright.. only in this 3 days it starts to change..I don't know what makes his colour paler..

then maybe I try to put him next to morning sunlight for tomorrow?  thank you so much for the reply tho


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If I remember right diet also affects pigment a 10 or 20 gallon would look great with those fish when I check on my fish at night they are not as brightly colored as day time.


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> If I remember right diet also affects pigment a 10 or 20 gallon would look great with those fish when I check on my fish at night they are not as brightly colored as day time.


ah..for food.
I only gave him dried small worms >.<
he doesn't like pellets
live worms, I'm afraid with parasites, heard they sometimes bring parasites...

in day time I see my fish colour also pale 
especialy when the light is on.. I can see his fin so pale..
but his behaviour still the same..sooo.. I don't know..
maybe I try sunlight and variation of diet first...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

dried worms often causes bloat... if you starve him for a week Im sure he'll eat any pellet....

as for the color, get a mirror and flare him. in sunlight, the betta should be lighter....
maybe your tank and substrate is too bright?


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

aokashi said:


> dried worms often causes bloat... if you starve him for a week Im sure he'll eat any pellet....
> 
> as for the color, get a mirror and flare him. in sunlight, the betta should be lighter....
> maybe your tank and substrate is too bright?


yes I read that it can cause bloat..but I check him, he still alright.. I usually soak and put the dried worms for a minute or two first before I give him..

I use 2 watt LED lamp..
well, my substrate is, white gravel, with some algae on it +.+ (for oto)

this is my tank...
(attached)
I try to gave him the mirror today..but that's only for temporary T_T
and still not as bright as the first i got him..
in hours the colour back again...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Try different lights. LED vs fluorescent etc... I have never heard of sunlight being bad for fish !! Otherwise I'd have mine in complete darkness. It may cause algae... Sure... But -shrug- that's what my Siamese algae eater is for  

Anyways, what is the temperature of your tank? Do you have a heater? When did you do a water change last?

Also as for his eatin habits... I give my bettas frozen bloodworms (thawed), pellets and freeze dried only as treats. I also give mealworm meat... Same supplier as always so I have never had a parasite problem because of food. My bettas have lovely colours!! If he refuses food, don't give in to freeze dried. They lack a lot that pellets and other sources could give, which as someone stated it does affect colour. I had to wait until one of my bettas was hungry enough to stop resisting the food I used!! :lol:

Edit: I find some lights are very strong. I break it up with floating plants.


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Try different lights. LED vs fluorescent etc... I have never heard of sunlight being bad for fish !! Otherwise I'd have mine in complete darkness. It may cause algae... Sure... But -shrug- that's what my Siamese algae eater is for
> 
> Anyways, what is the temperature of your tank? Do you have a heater? When did you do a water change last?
> 
> ...


wow, thats good then about the sunlight..then tomorrow I'll give him sunbath in the morning! hopefully it has a good affect for his colour 

my temperature is always between 27-23 
usually 25-26 everytime I check...
I don't have any heater, as I love in tropical country *Indonesia, the temperature everyday for now is 35 degrees celcius in daytime!
I use air conditioner when it get really high..and yes it can stabilize the aquarium temperature :-D
I already gave some silk floating plants.. looks like I need more then +,+

anyway thank you for the reply^^ helping me so much


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow! Lol  lucky. I live in Canada and winter is drawing near - a hasty and unwanted move caused many of my heaters to break or fritz! 

Well, I have heard the myth of bettas liking dark murky water... My females did like it more than direct light so I stuffed the top of the water with floaty plants!!  still allowing some light. By each betta is different  some of mine do not have direct light but have room light. Try different ways and see what works!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

In there natural habitat the water is rich in tannins which makes the water look different and lower PH but does not affect water quality. so not really a myth plus fish dont have eyelids.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Wow! Lol  lucky. I live in Canada and winter is drawing near - a hasty and unwanted move caused many of my heaters to break or fritz!
> 
> Well, I have heard the myth of bettas liking dark murky water... My females did like it more than direct light so I stuffed the top of the water with floaty plants!!  still allowing some light. By each betta is different  some of mine do not have direct light but have room light. Try different ways and see what works!!


I dunno, someone was ranting somewhere how sunlight was bad, however i did wonder "how on earth did they survive in the wild?" I noticed my bettas having difference preferences in light.

One hates darkness >_> I have to put a night light or I'll find him stressed out or pale in the morning (he's afraid of the dark) while the other is indifferent.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes by sunlight is not bad for them. If in direct sunlight, the water temperature fluctuates and -GASP- algae appears. :lol: but I strongly recommend never keeping fish in complete darkness. 

" bettas hate light and should be kept in a dark quiet room away from noise and high traffic areas."
I've heard that from so many people.  that's the myth I mean choclatebetta  just worried someone will actually stick their poor betta in an isolated dark room  (my one betta needs to be moved upstairs so be can be in a traffic area! He's bitin his fins again)


----------



## dbrooke1 (May 29, 2012)

hello! i really hate to butt in here. i just have to ask about never keeping a betta in complete darkness. what about when you're sleeping and when lights are turned off? is it really harmful? how do they survive in the wild at night?


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Wow! Lol  lucky. I live in Canada and winter is drawing near - a hasty and unwanted move caused many of my heaters to break or fritz!
> 
> Well, I have heard the myth of bettas liking dark murky water... My females did like it more than direct light so I stuffed the top of the water with floaty plants!!  still allowing some light. By each betta is different  some of mine do not have direct light but have room light. Try different ways and see what works!!



UPDATE!
I let him stay in this Isolating Tank for 1 Night (with all light turn off, cos I'm sleeping :checkedout
His Colors is BACK! XDD
well not fully tho..but it's farrrrr better than before...
now I wonder is my Betta hate bigger tank? XDDD (oh no..)
or is it because of the Filter...
anyway...after I moved him into this tank last night, he often spread out his Fins... 
so for now, maybe the cause is :
Filters (sometimes he swims to the output tube and he looks pushed away to the tank wall)
tankmates (maybe some of them disturb him..)
water quality? (still checking..)

I think it isn't because of Light too.. even tho I gave him more Light, I didn't see him try to find a hide places...he loves to swim in the front side of the tank where there is no hiding places.. still try to find the cause! >.<"


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

well, I think they're different from Wild Betta..
Since they was bred in the small tanks with no Rocks, Woods or Plants.. (well maybe there is aquaplant). But yes my Betta loves plants.. He loves silk plants that I bought for him...

My Betta wasn't being catched from the wild for sure...
The seller kept him in the Small Glass Tanks..maybe the volume is only half of my Isolating Tank... (and now I really wonder do my Betta isn't good with bigger tank because he lives in a small tank since a baby?) =_________=" dang...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

dbrooke1 said:


> hello! i really hate to butt in here. i just have to ask about never keeping a betta in complete darkness. what about when you're sleeping and when lights are turned off? is it really harmful? how do they survive in the wild at night?




I meant permanently.

And good to know he is doing better!!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> ...but 3 otos and cories is overstocking.


Yes, definitely overstocked! Otos are about 2-3 inches long, right? So you'd really only be able to have one in a 5 gallon with a betta (there's a 1 gallon-per-inch-of-fish guideline.) But since Otos and Cories are shoaling fish, you can't have just one in the tank. The only tank mates you can have with a betta in a 5 gallon are one snail OR a few shrimp OR an African Dwarf Frog. 
Your betta may be stressed out from having so many other fish in his tank. Stress can cause colors to fade.


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> Yes, definitely overstocked! Otos are about 2-3 inches long, right? So you'd really only be able to have one in a 5 gallon with a betta (there's a 1 gallon-per-inch-of-fish guideline.) But since Otos and Cories are shoaling fish, you can't have just one in the tank. The only tank mates you can have with a betta in a 5 gallon are one snail OR a few shrimp OR an African Dwarf Frog.
> Your betta may be stressed out from having so many other fish in his tank. Stress can cause colors to fade.


uhm..... wow...I don't know about that....O.O it can be...*confuse..*
my Betta is still in his isolating tanks..I still watching him closely, to make sure that he is 100% healthy... I'll try to move all otos and cories for a while before adding my betta in the 5 gallon again..and see his condition


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I meant permanently.
> 
> And good to know he is doing better!!


thank you so much!
looks like He got fin rot T_T 
I saw his dorsal fin looked pale and transparant on the edge even almost all the color back again..
and his tail have a minor 1 hole and ripped a little...
but after I put the Rid All General Aid, his dorsal fin fully cured..no transparent side at all..only hope that his tail will re-grow again... >.<

his colour is back fully too 
I'm afraid the he got some parasites too, because sometimes he try to scratch his body against the tank wall at the bottom side..

still watching closely tho.. maybe I'll continue the treatment with Rid-All Anti Ich after this...


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome.. I may repeat what has been said already, but will try to make sure to give you some new information as I go 

Sunlight is fine for the fish.. you are looking at wanting to do a 10/14 and up to 12/12 hours per day (lights on / off). It will help give them the down time they need, as well as to avoid a huge algae outbreak.



azurefox said:


> ah..for food.
> I only gave him dried small worms >.<
> he doesn't like pellets
> live worms, I'm afraid with parasites, heard they sometimes bring parasites...
> ...


You may have to force pellets on him, only offer him pellets and eventually he will feed, as he won't starve himself to death. I find Omega One Betta Buffet to please even the pickiest of eaters. It all comes down to the brand of pellets you use- lower quality (cheap) that is mostly plant base (wheat as first ingredient) will not be as appetizing to them and their senses (of smell). But pellets that have a lot of meat/fish product will seem yummy to them.

Fish always have parasite within them, it's when certain circumstances happen that they attack and cause trouble. Live foods tend to be just fine, especially if you "make" them yourself. Place a bucket of water outside with some grass and twigs in it.. using a small net (shrimp net if possible) you can then scoop out the daphnea and mosquito larvae. Just a quick rinse and feed! By collecting the food that way, you shouldn't have to worry about the larvae harboring any diseases/pests.



aokashi said:


> dried worms often causes bloat... if you starve him for a week Im sure he'll eat any pellet....
> 
> as for the color, get a mirror and flare him. in sunlight, the betta should be lighter....
> maybe your tank and substrate is too bright?


Freeze dried foods don't cause bloat- the system doesn't work that way. It's over feeding, and over feeding low quality food that does it. Freeze dried being a low quality food that is easily over fed causes it. 



OrangeAugust said:


> Yes, definitely overstocked! Otos are about 2-3 inches long, right? So you'd really only be able to have one in a 5 gallon with a betta (there's a 1 gallon-per-inch-of-fish guideline.) But since Otos and Cories are shoaling fish, you can't have just one in the tank. The only tank mates you can have with a betta in a 5 gallon are one snail OR a few shrimp OR an African Dwarf Frog.
> Your betta may be stressed out from having so many other fish in his tank. Stress can cause colors to fade.


The 1inch per gallon rule was dropped a couple decades ago.. as it's not about the size of the tank & fish, but how much the system can hold, along with the fish becoming territorial/feeling trapped. In a 5 gallon it is recommended to have 1 betta with 1 snail, or 1 betta with some ghost/cherry shrimp or 2 bettas divided (bettas tend not to create as much ammonia as other fish) so having 2 in the tank won't be detrimental to the tank as long as you do your weekly water changes.
Ottos require large groups in large tanks that are very heavily planted with live plants along with being fed different veggies and algae wafers.. they starve easily.
Cories do best in groups of 4+ in tanks of 10+ gallons.



azurefox said:


> thank you so much!
> looks like He got fin rot T_T
> I saw his dorsal fin looked pale and transparant on the edge even almost all the color back again..
> and his tail have a minor 1 hole and ripped a little...
> ...


Is it missing pieces? Fin rot the color will be a black color.. clear/transparent/white color means fin regrowth, which is good. Make sure to remove him from the medication as it is unnecessary, especially if it is ich medication.. it can be doing harm to him rather than help him.. if you can post a picture of him it will help determine if he does or does not have rot. But if it's black and flaking off then he does. Clear/white then he doesn't.

Good luck!


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

Myates said:


> Welcome.. I may repeat what has been said already, but will try to make sure to give you some new information as I go
> 
> Sunlight is fine for the fish.. you are looking at wanting to do a 10/14 and up to 12/12 hours per day (lights on / off). It will help give them the down time they need, as well as to avoid a huge algae outbreak.
> 
> ...


Hello There, thank you so much for so much information that you gave..
that really help me! 

well, on the tail, it already ripped/and got hole on it.. I surprised because yesterday the tail seems fine..or maybe I didn't see it because his colour was so pale, I was so afraid maybe it's the symptom of fin rot after I read at many forum/betta fish articles.....
and on his dorsal fin, his dorsal fin was never ripped, that's why I'm worried because the edge looks really pale, and looks thin..while the other side is still blue..after 1 night, his dorsal fin looks fully fine now...(I quickly give the General Aid treatment after see the ripped/hole on the fin)
now his colour looks really fine, bright and he often spread out his fin like fan too... for now I give him General Aid treatment.. 
but I still watch his behaviour till tomorrow.. because sometimes he swims strange like I told in my last post..  

well about the fishes..yeah I must move them then..T_T
now I confuse, I should buy new aquarium again...hahaha..
my cory all is still Baby tho...and the Otos..2 of them adult, and 1 still small...
in this 5 gallon tank, I see that all my cories seems enjoy the tank..1 of them really love to make bubbles on the surface of the tank =.=" (I don't undersatnd this behaviour, do cory have the same habbit as betta's?)
the Otos looks comfortable in their tank too.. sometimes when I fixed something inside the tank, I put my hand in it, they didn't afraid with me... really different with the first time when I got them.. 

well I love all of them, but I don't have any places for more +10 gallons tank 
but If I change my 5 gallons to 10 gallons with 1 bettas, 3 cories and 3 otos, will they be fine?

"Sunlight is fine for the fish.. you are looking at wanting to do a 10/14 and up to 12/12 hours per day (lights on / off)"-->sorry, I don't understand the 10/14 means, can u explain? >.<


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

10/14 = 10 hours lights on, 14 hours lights off.. I keep mine on between 10 and 12 hours a day for my fish. 

I would still remove him from the medication as soon as you can/feel comfortable with. He should be fine until tomorrow, but no longer.

The fish will still swim around, etc in a smaller tank, but the amount of bio that is being placed in the tank, and eventually the space issues will come into play. You may like it, and you may think they are fine with it, but in reality it isn't healthy to have all of those in there. At least rehome the otos, those have a higher quality need, otherwise they won't live for very long.

In a 10 gallon they technically can be fine like that, but it's still a risk on the otos. Just make sure the tank is well established (tanks that have not been fully cycled (6+ weeks)) and tanks that are not densely planted with live plants are not ideal for otos.. they are sensitive and require a TON of food. Definitely research them a little more so you can make the 10 gallon work for your fish  With the right plants and right amount, a 10 gallon can hold those fish just fine. 

Oto care 1
Oto care 2
Oto care 3

Wish you the best


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Myates said:


> The 1inch per gallon rule was dropped a couple decades ago..


Ok, then how come whatever forum I go to online asking questions about stocking my future 55 gallon community tank, everyone throws the one inch per gallon rule at me?


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

Myates said:


> 10/14 = 10 hours lights on, 14 hours lights off.. I keep mine on between 10 and 12 hours a day for my fish.
> 
> I would still remove him from the medication as soon as you can/feel comfortable with. He should be fine until tomorrow, but no longer.
> 
> ...


thank you so much for the reply and advice, really helps me....
yeah looks like I really should move some of my fish to other aquarium...
anyway,
this is My Betta, I video him today..because u wanna see it..
before his colour is all pale and almost transparant  you can see that in my previous videos, I didn't realize that, I thought it was his original colour..
but after I put him in this isolating tank, his colours got darker and darker..looks really healthy...
aannd He got change in his tail, the first time I bought him, almost all edge of his tail are transparant, dunno maybe because his tail is till in growing phase? now, all is almost bold blue..  
I don't have photo when there were hole in his tail.. it's hard to take photo my betta=.= he always swim around..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P8dNt7IAnU


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

@orangeaugust : wow., just realise ur avatar, ur fishes are all beautiful!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

azurefox said:


> @orangeaugust : wow., just realise ur avatar, ur fishes are all beautiful!


Thank you! :-D


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

OrangeAugust said:


> Ok, then how come whatever forum I go to online asking questions about stocking my future 55 gallon community tank, everyone throws the one inch per gallon rule at me?


I have no clue, unsure what forums you are going to and how old they are. I go by my personal experiences for the last 20 years, along with others who have decades of experiences as well.

Some will say that it counts when you are talking about tetras such as neons, or even guppies, as those you can stock heavier in a tank. But you really still need to focus on how much bio you are placing in the tank, and the sizes of fish.

I mean, are you seriously going to place a 15 inch oscar in a 15 gallon tank? ;-)

So basically - the smaller the fish the more you can squeeze into a tank (to a point, and talking about larger tanks). Any other fish over 1" then you will want to put in less.


----------



## Hassled (Sep 30, 2012)

His colors came back in his isolation tank because...he is isolated. I can't believe someone hasn't said this yet, maybe I missed it, but he is most likely pale due to stress the other fish are causing.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Hassled said:


> I can't believe someone hasn't said this yet, maybe I missed it, but he is most likely pale due to stress the other fish are causing.


LOL I said it.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> his tankmates is 3 Baby Albino Corydoras and 3 Otocinclus..


7 fish in a 5 gallon tank is a bit much...


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

Hassled said:


> His colors came back in his isolation tank because...he is isolated. I can't believe someone hasn't said this yet, maybe I missed it, but he is most likely pale due to stress the other fish are causing.


well..he got a ripped tail actualy  I always give him food everyday...*hik hik
but yes maybe he stressed because of too many population in my tank, I should move other fishes first..>.<


----------



## Hassled (Sep 30, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> LOL I said it.


You also failed to read my whole post.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

WOW that is WAY overstocked for a five gallon. He is likely stressed and overcrowded. Those other fish you have need a 20 gallon. Leave the betta alone in the 5 gallon. I am sure he is getting ammonia poisoning too from all the fish.


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> WOW that is WAY overstocked for a five gallon. He is likely stressed and overcrowded. Those other fish you have need a 20 gallon. Leave the betta alone in the 5 gallon. I am sure he is getting ammonia poisoning too from all the fish.


yes I'm gonna do that 
thank you for the advice all!
still thinking the solution about where I should put my corries..I got KOI pond in my house..but they seems still to small as babies for Big Koi Fishes =__="


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

anyway..is it still too crowded if I put 3 otos and 3 cories together in my 5 gallon?
and I move my Betta to the new 5 Gallon tank? =_=


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

The otto's and corries need to be in a 20 gallon. You can find them pretty cheap. No smaller than that or they will not live long and suffer ammonia poisoning.


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> The otto's and corries need to be in a 20 gallon. You can find them pretty cheap. No smaller than that or they will not live long and suffer ammonia poisoning.


if I change the water 25% a week (well I usualy do that), and I also use Cannister Filter already...is still bad for them?  

or maybe I should change the water twice a week?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

VERY

For that many fish in that small of a tank you need to change 100% every day.


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> VERY
> 
> For that many fish in that small of a tank you need to change 100% every day.


ah I see..>.<
thank you so much for the input


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You don't want to do a 100% in a tank where the fish in the tank (mainly otos) NEED an established tank that has been fully cycled.. oto can be a tricky fish for most to keep alive for any long period of time.

BUT, you can keep those in a 10 gallon as long as the tank is cycled, and has a great number of live plants- the plants will be a food source that is needed by the oto, as well as it will help in keeping the tank healthy to where you can do just partial water changes per week. It is recommended to have them in larger tanks, but if done correctly, a 10-15 gallon is possible. 

**There will always be a difference in opinions, and some people believe in strict guidelines. Nothing wrong with that at all, but I will be honest in what is possible when it comes to caring for fish. I recommend though that if one does want to take a chance when it comes to tanks/fish, then they go the extra mile and do what it takes to make it safe and healthy. 
- I am not promoting placing the cories/otos in a 5 gallon, a 10 would be absolute minimum.


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

Myates said:


> You don't want to do a 100% in a tank where the fish in the tank (mainly otos) NEED an established tank that has been fully cycled.. oto can be a tricky fish for most to keep alive for any long period of time.
> 
> BUT, you can keep those in a 10 gallon as long as the tank is cycled, and has a great number of live plants- the plants will be a food source that is needed by the oto, as well as it will help in keeping the tank healthy to where you can do just partial water changes per week. It is recommended to have them in larger tanks, but if done correctly, a 10-15 gallon is possible.
> 
> ...


thank you so much for the advice
well, yes when I see my tank, I think I decided to put some plants in my tank
for now I only have few Marimos and Anubias Gold..
I plan to put some long leaves plant that betta usualy like, and some floating plants too..for the small plants I think marimo already do the good^^ had Anubias Gold too already..
I still research for which type I'm gonna buy..
I need some low light and medium/slow growth rate Plants..any suggestion Betta Lovers?^^


----------

